# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Ndre Mjeda

## dikeafajtore

E kandshme asht hana
Kur del me zana
E ne toke me drite perndahet
Yjzit qe shndritin 
E qe shetitin
Jane te bukur faret

Kur del agimi, 
E rruzullimi
Me nji drite kuqloshe mblohet
E permbi kashta 
Shndrit pikalashta
Zemra me mall gazmohet

Po si ngjet qiellit
Nuk i ngjet prillit
As fllad' qe shetit lulet 
E me erna veshet
Foshnjes qe i qeshet
Nanes, kur mbi te perkulet

**********************

Nga "Andrra e jetes"

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## dikeafajtore

U shty vjeshta e krizantemi
Vetun vorreve lulzon
Lande e pyje gjithe sa kemi
Tue fry veri po i cungon

Ndrron prej dimnit landa veshen
E mban petk qe para pat
E n'ate muzg nji vegim heshtje
Lokes n'voter lehte iu qas

Permbi plaken krahet uli
Dhe n'gryke t'shuemen e shtrengoi
E buze te shpulpueme ne balle ia nguli
U ndal drita dhe ajo mbaroi...

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Vaji i bylbylit*

Po shkrin bora, 
dimni po shkon, 
bylbyl i vorfën 
pse po gjimon? 

Poshoi murlani 
me duhi tvet, 
bylbyl i vorfën 
çou, mos rri shkret. 

Gjith fushët e malet 
blerimi i mbëloi, 
livadhi dhe pema 
gjithkah lulzoi. 

Ndër pylla e orgaja, 
nma tmirn vend, 
me rreze dielli 
po e gëzon gjithkënd. 

E tui gjimue 
shkon rreth e rreth 
nji prrue qi veret 
rrjeth nëpër gjeth. 

A çilë kafazi. 
bylbyl flutro, 
nder pyje o agraja 
bylbyl, shpejto. 

Kërkush ma hvin 
atje s'ta pret
me zeher hajein 
kerkush s'ta qet 

Kafaz ke qiellin, 
epshin pengim, 
e gjith ku t'rreshket 
shkon fluturim. 

Nëpër lamije 
ke me gjetë mel, 
për gjith prandverën 
nj'ajo bukë t'del. 

E kur t'zite edi 
nder prroje pi, 
te nj'ato prroje 
qi ti vetë di. 

Tash pa frigë çerdhen 
ban m'ndoj lis, 
nuk je si i nieri 
qi nuk ka fis. 

E kur t 'vin zhegu 
kur djelli shkon, 
ti ke me këndu 
si ke zakon. 

Rreth e rreth gjindja 
me t'ndie rri, 
prej asi vendit 
dahet mezi. 

A'çilë kafazi, 
bylbyl, fluturo, 
ndër pyje e ograja, 
bylbyl, shpejto. 

Ndër trandofile, 
ndër zamakë nga, 
ku qeshet kopshti 
idhnim mos mba. 

Po shkrihet bora, 
dimni po shkon, 
bylbyl i vorfën 
pse po gjimon?

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Ndre Mjeda*

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Ndre Mjeda (1866-1937)*

Lindi në Shkodër më 1866. Si i ri me intelekt të zhvilluar, i talentuar dhe studioz, tërhoqi vëmendjen e jezuitëve, të cilët menduan ta bënin prift. Ai vazhdoi më pas studimet fetare në Spanjë, Itali e Poloni. Që në kohë e studimeve, Mjeda i ri shkroi vjershat e para. Poemthi "Vaji i bylbylit" u botua me 1881. Ndërsa në vitin 1937, Mjeda botoi poemthin "Liria". Ai shkruajti dhe poemthat me tingëllima "Lissus" dhe "Scodra", kjo e fundit e papërfunduar. 

Mjeda e kaloi gati gjithë jetën e tij si prift në krahinat e Shkodrës, sidomos në fshatin Kukël, ku u vendos më 1906-1907. Aty krijoi dhe poemën "Andrra e jetës". Mjeda dallohet për lirizmin e tij, stilistikën e vargut dhe forcën përçuese të mesazhit. Vdiq në Shkodër më 1 gusht 1937. 

*Poezia e Mjedës*

Poezia e Mjedës shënoi kalimin nga letërsia e Rilindjes romantike, me problematikë kryesisht atdhetare, te letërsia e Pavarësisë, ku mbizotëroi problematika shoqërore dhe realizmi. Ndre Mjeda lindi më 20 nëntor 1866 në Shkodër në një familje të varfër. I ati ishte një barì, i zbritur nga fshati. Ai vdiq herët dhe e la Mjedën të vogël. E ëma mbeti e vè, për të mbajtur dy fëmijët u detyrua të lante rroba te familjet e pasura të qytetit. 
Aftësitë e rralla që shquanin Mjedën që në fëmijëri, tërhoqën vëmendjen e jezuitëve, të cilët jo rrallë zgjidhnin kuadro nga shtresat e varfra dhe i futnin në seminare. Ata e futën në seminarin e tyre italian të Shkodrës. Meqenëse edhe këtu Mjeda i ri u shqua për zotësi, e dërguan të ndiqte studimet e larta në Spanjë, Poloni, Kroaci dhe Itali. Kësaj rrethane poeti i detyron njohjen e gjuhëve të ndryshme të huaja dhe kulturën e gjerë klasike, që do t'i vlejë shumë gjatë veprimtarisë së tij të mëvonshme letrare. Në formimin e personalitetit të Mjedës ndikuan dy faktorë: nga njëra anë shkolla fetare, që përcaktoi deri diku botëkuptimin e tij, nga ana tjetër idealet kombëtare me të cilat ra në kontakt herët e që, si bir i popullit të thjeshtë i ndiente thellë. Këto ideale qenë për të riun flaka që e ushqeu talentin e tij poetik. Më 1887 Mjeda 21 vjeçar botoi "Vaji i bylbylit", një elegji që është njëkohësisht edhe një këngë shprese. Në këtë poemth rinor, plot fluturime romantike, jepet dhembja për fatin e kombit të robëruar dhe optimizmi për të ardhmen e tij. Ndërkaq Mjeda e ndiente veten të ndrydhur nga rregullat e shoqërisë jezuite.
Konflikti ndërmjet tij dhe urdhërit ku bënte pjesë, arriti në pikën më të lartë, pas dy vjetësh, kur poeti i ri, që kishte mbaruar studimet dhe ishte dërguar të jepte mësim në një shkollë të lartë fetare në Itali, detyrohet të largohet. Duke e ndier veten tashmë më të lirë, ai iu kushtua me një zjarr të dyfishuar çështjes kombëtare dhe zhvilloi një veprimtari të gjerë atdhetare e kulturore. Themeloi shoqërinë kulturore *"Agimi."* Mori pjesë në një kongres gjuhësor lidhur me çështje të shqipes në Hamburg. Ai shkroi për mirditorët një memorandum, drejtuar përfaqësuesëve të fuqive të mëdha në Shkodër, ku ankoheshin kundër qeverisë osmane. Poeti ngriti zërin me rastin e mbylljes së shkollës së mesme shqipe në Korçë nëpërmjet një vjershe që është një kushtrim i hapur, etj. Kjo veprimtari nuk mund të mos i binte në sy qeverisë osmane, e cila më 1902 e arrestoi poetin dhe gati sa nuk e internoi në Anadoll (ky rast i dhimbshëm i jetës së Mjedës gjeti pasqyrimin poetik në poemthin "I tretuni").
Edhe pas kësaj, poeti nuk pushoi së punuari për çështjen shqiptare, qoftë në fushën letrare, qoftë në fushën gjuhësore. Në këta vjet, nën ndikimin e hovit të madh të lëvizjes atdhetare si edhe të kontaktit të përditshëm me jetën e fshatarëve, lindën krijimet e tij më të mira.
Si shumë rilindës të tjerë, Mjeda shpresonte se çlirimi kombëtar do të sillte përmirësimin e gjendjes së masave. Një mendim i tillë përshkon poemën e fuqishme "Liria" e shkruar në vitet 1910-1911, pra në prag të shpalljes së pavarësisë. Ngjarjet pas 1912-ës për Mjedën qenë një zhgënjim i hidhur.
Në të vërtetë, që këtej e tutje, ai do t'i kushtohet kryesisht veprimtarisë gjuhësore. 
Më 1917, Mjeda mblodhi dhe botoi në vëllimin "Juvenilja" krijimet poetike, të shkruara gjatë Rilindjes që për shumë shkaqe s'kishin mundur të shihnin dritë më parë. Ai hyri kështu në letërsinë tonë si poet i shquar. Në vitet 1920-1924, Mjeda u zgjodh deputet i opozitës, i krahut demokratik. Pas ardhjes së Zogut në fuqi, Mjeda u largua nga jeta politike. Ai vazhdoi të ishte famulltar i thjeshtë në fshatin e vogël Kukël, gjersa në vitet e fundit të jetës së tij kleri e mori si mësues të shqipes në gjimnazin e vet të Shkodrës. Mjeda iu vu atëherë me tërë energjitë e veta edukimit të rinisë me dashuri të veçantë për gjuhën dhe për kulturën shqiptare. Pak muaj para vdekjes, (1 gusht 1937), botoi, si testament poetik të rrallë për bukuri e forcë, poemthin "Liria".
Mjeda shkroi shumë krijime poetike, shkrime për fëmijës si dhe proza me karakter didaktik fetar. Por ai mbetet kryesisht poet. Veprat e tij kryesore janë "Juvenilja", "Liria", "Lisus", "Scodra".
Dy poemthat e para "Vaji i bylbylit" dhe "I tretuni" paraqesin interes jo vetëm si fillime të krijimtarisë letrare të Mjedës, por edhe për vlerën atdhetare dhe artistike, si edhe për mundësinë që na japim të ndjekim zhvillimin e personalitetit artistik të poetit. "Vaji i bylbylit" është krejt lirik dhe shtjellohet nëpërmjet një simboli; bilbili i mbyllur në kafaz është shqiptari nën zgjedhën osmane.
Ndonëse vepra mbështillet me tisin e hollë të melankonisë, i kuptueshëm për moshën dhe për gjendjen shpirtërore në të cilën u shkrua, përfundimi i saj është thellësisht optimist, pasqyron ligjin filozofik të përparimit të jetës, që frymëzon edhe besimin në të ardhmen e Shqipërisë.
"I tretuni" dëshmon për një pjekuri më të madhe ideoartistike. Melankonia e "Vajit të bylbylit" këtu është shndërruar në dhembje krenare, stoike, e cila shprehet më së miri nëpërmjet paralelizmit me natyrën në shtrëngatë, që e hap poemthin.
Ndryshe nga poemthi i parë, ky ka një subjekt të dhënë në forma lirike; fatin e një atdhetari shqiptar, të internuar nga pushtuesit. Poeti do të ketë menduar se ky mund të kishte qenë edhe fati i tij. Në këngën e parë që përshkruan ndarjen e të mërguarit me qytetin e lindjes, Shkodrën dhe me atdheun, duken qartë elementët autobiografikë. Po Mjeda nuk mbeti në shtjellimin e thjeshtë të një materiali jetësor; ai diti ta përgjithësojë e t'i japë vlerë aktuale. Heroi i poemthit është një fshatar i varfër. Dhe tek zgjedhja e një protagonisti të tillë, ndihet dashuria e Mjedës për masat fshatare, ndjenjë që do ta shtyjë gjatë tërë krijimtarisë së vet t'i zgjedhë heronjtë nga rradhët e fshatarësisë. Te "I tretuni" ndeshen figurat dhe mjetet e njohura romantike të pasqyrimit të realitetit si: ngjyrat e forta në përshkrimin e natyrës, stuhia në pjesën e parë, që ka edhe një kuptim simbolik, bregdeti i ashpër shkëmbor, ku ka qëndruar heroi duke kujtuar atdheun, ndonjë simbol, si lejleku që e lidh me vendlindjen. Këtu gjenden edhe elementë të riprodhimit besnik të mjedisit, nëpërmjet kujtimeve të protagonistit dhe sidomos vizatimi i figurës së nënës. Lirizmi dhe epizmi shkrihen në mënyrë të harmonishme. Variacioni në vargje e strofa pasqyron botën shpirtërore të trazuar të protagonistit. Poemthi mbyllet me një frymë të lartë burrërore dhe optimiste: heroi nuk pendohet për rrugën e zgjedhur, po është krenar se vuan për hir të atdheut. Nëpërmjet figurës së nënës tek "I tretuni", që del në këngën e fundit, lartësohet figura e nënës shqiptare, e dhembshur dhe kreshnike, që rrit bij trima dhe atdhetarë. Që në këtë poemth të hershëm, shohim atë që do të jetë një meritë e rëndësishme e veprës së Mjedës: pasqyrimin e denjë të figurës së gruas shqiptare, veçanërisht si nënë. Ndër lirikat e ndryshme të përfshira ose jo në veprën "Juvenilja" ka një varg vjershash me të cilat poeti ndjek traditën e Rilindjes ku himnizon bukuritë e atdheut ("Malli për atdhe", "Mikut tem Pal Moretti"), duke i kënduar gjuhës si mjet zgjimi të ndërgjegjes kombëtare ("Gjuha shqipe"), ku i kushton një vëmendje të veçantë problemit themelor të luftës për pavarësi, që ishte bashkimi i shqiptarëve ("Bashkonju", "Shqypes arbnore").
Mjeda, gjithnjë në vazhdën e Rilindjes, ngre lart figurën e heroit kombëtar, si simbol bashkimi dhe burim besimi në fitore. ("Vorri i Skanderbeut", "Shqypes arbnore", "Bashkonju", "Për një shkollë shqype mbyllun prej qeverisë otomane", "Mikut tem Pal Moretti", "Lisus", "Liria"), duke theksuar në këtë poemë të fundit lidhjen e thellë të Skënderbeut me popullin, me masat fshatare.
Në vjershën "Mikut tem Pal Moretti", Mjeda jep një gjykim të drejtë e të mprehtë jo vetëm për rëndësinë e Skënderbeut, si shpëtimtar i qytetërimit evropian, po edhe për politikën dredharake të fuqive të mëdha të Evropës së kohës së vet, që, për interesat e tyre, mbanin në këmbë perandorinë e kalbur osmane. Që në këtë vjershë romantike atdhetare vihen re nota shoqërore. Motive shoqërore janë vënë në bazë të dy vjershave të "Juvenilias": "I mbetuni" dhe "Shtegtari". Aty preken dy plagë të dhimbshme të Shqipërisë së kohës si: kurbeti dhe qëndrimi mospërfillës i klasave të pasura ndaj njerëzve të thjeshtë të popullit, bartës të luftës për çlirimin e vendit. Po trajtimi i këtyre problemeve nga pozitat e romantizmit me gjurmë sentimentalizmi dhe fryma e humanizmit kristian që i përshkon vjershat i ka zbehur deri diku dhe ka bërë që këto vjersha të mos kenë forcën e vjershave realiste të Çajupit dhe të Asdrenit, me të njëjtën tematikë.
"Lisus" (botuar më 1921) dhe "Scodra"(1940) janë vepra, ku thelbi romantik vishet me një formë klasiciste. Këta dy poemtha liriko-epike karakterizohen nga një stil i kërkuar dhe retorik. Poeti himnizon këtu të kaluarën e lashtë të popullit tonë (te "Lisus" përmes materialit historik, kurse te "Scodra" nëpërmjet legjendës). Interes ka te "Lisus" paraqitja e figurës së Skënderbeut, që poeti ka dashur ta bëjë sa më njerëzore.
Origjinaliteti dhe fuqia e vërtetë e talentit të Mjedës kanë gjetur shprehje në krijimet ku ai arrin në realizëm, si në vjershën "Mustafa Pasha në Babunë", në poemthin "Liria" dhe në kryeveprën e tij "Andrra e jetës".
Tek e para, duke u nisur nga një fakt historik, tradhtinë e Mustafa Pashë Bushatlliut, poeti e ka tipizuar me forcë, duke e përshkruar "mbi thasë të florinjve, ndër valle jevgash" figurën e feudalit të zvetënuar, anadollak, parazit, që është kurdoherë gati të bëjë fli interesat e atdheut për të vetat. Vjersha merr kështu një kuptim të gjerë përgjithësues, duke tingëlluar si akuzë e fuqishme kundër të ashtuquajturve atdhetarë, përfaqësues të shtresave të larta, që përfitonin nga sakrificat e popullit. Figurës së Mustafa Pashës poeti i kundërvë masën e fshatarësisë së ngritur në këmbë për mbrojtjen e atdheut, duke u bërë zëdhënës i urrejtjes së saj kundër feudalit tradhtar.
"Liria", poemthi epiko-lirik, i ndërtuar me tingëllima, me problematikë politiko-shoqërore, është, ndofta, vepra e Mjedës që ka ide më të fuqishme. Në të ndihet jehona e kryengritjeve të malësorëve të Veriut më 1911, që tingëllon me forcë që në vargjet e para:
"Lirim, lirim bërtet gjithkah Malcia" dhe vjen duke u rritur nga një tingëllimë në tjetrën. Poeti frymëzohet nga lufta për pavarësi e amerikanëve kundër kolonizatorëve anglezë, që ishin edhe pronarë tokash, dhe ua tregon shqiptarëve si shembull. Në mbylljen e poemës, ku paralajmërohet shpërthimi i kryengritjes së përgjithshme shqiptare nëpërmjet një mjeti të dashur për rilindasit, paraqitjes së hijes së Skënderbeut, që ngrihet nga varri. Poeti thekson se heroi kombëtar shkon "Ksollë për ksollë". Në këtë poemth ka vargje që dëshmojnë për afrimin e Mjedës me idetë demokratike. Kështu, ai pohon se kryengritësit mundën "kështjellat atnore", gjejmë aluzione për shfrytëzimin e fshatarësisë ("...s'ka me dalë ushtari me i grahë bulkut si kaut me sjeçe t'begut"). Këto mund të dëshmojnë se Mjeda e sheh lirinë të fituar prej amerikanëve jo vetëm në plan kombëtar, po edhe në plan shoqëror dhe shpreson se populli shqiptar do të shkundë shfrytëzimin e egër bashkë me zgjedhën feudale.
Në këtë poemë shkrihen konçiziteti dhe forca shprehëse. Krahasimet dhe antitezat janë tronditëse ("lirinë e keni ju/ ne hekra kemi...", "Posi berra që bleu mishtari vemi"). Romantizmi ia ka lënë vendin një realizmi ngjethës, një pasqyrim plot dramatizëm të gjendjes së atdheut.
Vargu është njëmbëdhjetërrokëshi, i cili krijon atmosferën e madhërishme, përdorimi i bartjeve i jep dinamizëm stilit dhe shoqëron alternimin e ndjenjave dhe të mendimeve. Lloji i zgjedhur i organizimit të vargut në tingëllima i disiplinon shpërthimet lirike. Gjuha është e pasur, megjithatë veçoritë krahinore e vështirësojnë leximin e lirshëm.

_-- përgatitur nga: Denis Zavalani_

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Liria* 

          - I -
O shqipe, o zogjt' e maleve, kallzoni:
A shndrit rreze lirie n'ato maja;
mbi bjesh' t'thepisuna e n'ograja,
ku del gurra e gjëmon përmallshëm kroni? 

A keni ndie ndikund, kah fluturoni
ndër shkrepa, me ushtue kangën e saj?
A keni ndie nji kangë të patravajë?*)
O shqipe, o zogjt' e maleve, kallzoni! 

"Lirim, lirim!" -- bërtet gjithkah malsia.
A ka lirim ky dhé që na shkel kamba,
a veç t'mjerin e mblon anemban' robnia?
Flutro shqipe, flutro kah çelet lama,
sielliu maleve përreth që ka Shqipnia,
e vështroje ku i del lirimit ama.
................................. 

          - VI -
Por nuk u shuejt edhe, jo, shqiptaria:
Lodhun prej hekrash që mizori e njiti,
lodhun prej terri ku robnimi e qiti,
shpreson me e zgjue fluturim mënia.**) 

E kqyre: Ndër male po përhapet shkëndija
e lirimit t'Atdheut; fshehtas shëtiti
kasoll' për kasoll' rreth buneve***) e soditi
frymë të re tue zbrazun për gjithkah, hija 

e Skanderbegut. Që ndër djepa rritin
nanat e Hotit djelmënin' ushtore
e idhnim n'armikun nëpër gji iu qitin. 

E nalt, ndër maja, bukuri mbretnore. 

_*) pa vuajtje, pa mjerim.
**) urrejtja
***) banesave_ 
.................... 

*Gjuha shqipe*

Përmbi za që lshon bylbyli,
gjuha shqipe m'shungullon;*)
përmbi er' që jep zymbyli,
pa da zemren ma ngushllon. 

Ndër komb' tjera, ndër dhena tjera,
ku e shkoj jetën tash sa mot,
veç për ty m'rreh zemra e mjera
e prej mallit derdhi lot. 

Nji kto gjuhë që jam tue ndie,
jan' të bukra me themel
por prap' kjo, si diell pa hije,
për mue t'tanave iu del.
................................ 

Ku n'breg t'Cemit rritet trimi
me zbardh, Shqipe, zanin tand,
e ku Drinit a burimi
që shpërndahet kand e kand. 

Geg' e tosk', malsi, jallia**)
jan' nji komb, m'u da, s'duron;
fund e maj' nji a Shqipnia
e nji gjuh' t'gjith' na bashkon. 

Qoftë mallkue kush qet ngatrrime
ndër kto vllazën shoq me shoq,
kush e dan me flak' e shkrime
çka natyra vet' përpoq.***) 

Por me gjuhë kaq t'moçme e mjera
si nj'bij' kjo që pa prind mbet:
për t'huej t'mbajshin dhenat tjera,
s't'kishte kush për motër t'vet. 

E njat tok' që je tue gzue,
e ke zan' tash sa mij' vjet,
shqiptaria, që mbet mblue
sot nën dhe, edhe shqip flet.
................................ 

_*) më ushton thellë, oshëtin
**) fusharakët
***) bashkoi_

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## nikshi

Per mua Ndre Mjeda mbetet nje nga poetet shqiptare qe i vlejne edhe kohes se sotme, eshte i pa vdekshem.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

*I tretuni*

Nuk kalon nji natë e n'andërr
porsi zgjandërr
e shof nanën këtu përbri;
me krye vjerrte, me lot për sy
rri tue shfry
njat idhnim që don me e gri

Ndejun m'duket prap te votra 
ku me motra 
n'dritë t'kandilit qepte e arnote
por njat gaz ka që i shndritte
kur goditte
petkat e djalit e shendote

Kqyr njat vend ku n'mbramje rrishe
kur nuk kishe
fije idhnimi nëpër ftyrë
e ngurron, si t'kenke gurit
e, pshtetë murit
lot' i dalin rrkaje tuj kqyrë

"T'kishe dekë ma mirë, o i mjerë -
thotë sa herë, -
Afër nanës qe t'desh e t'ruejti;
t'kishe mbyllë me duer te mia
këtu te shpia
njata sy qe mordja shuejti

Afër vorrit tand nan-shkreta
porsi bleta
ishte sjellun tue gjimue
e n'at bar qe kishte qitë
për gjithë ditë
ndonji lule kish kerkue..."

...E mandej, si del nji krue
tue bumue
rreth e rreth prej brijes s'malit
rrkaj i ulen lot' per rrudha
- Nuk asht udha
nanë, m'u idhnue per t'zeza t'djalit

Kur n'kët shekull n'drit' e qite
kur e rrite
me njat mund qe nep hitia (kujdes i madh)
"Nji nanë tjetër, - thoshe, - ke,
bir n'kët dhe
nana jote a shqiptaria

Mend e zemër për të shkriji
e përtriji
nam e lavd kur t'i vijë dita"
Mbas fjalësh t'tua përherë shkova
e t'ndigjova:
shqiptarin' nuk e korrita

_1917_


Ne nje breg te eger pertej detit, pushtuesi turk ka internuar patriotin shqiptar, por prangat, largesia dhe vetmia nuk e shuajne dot mallin e "te tretunit" per Atdhe dhe familje.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ALBA

Gjuha Shqype
Kjo vjershe e Mjedes i kushtohet Gustav Meyer-it albanologut te shquar (1850-1900), autor i shume studimeve per gjuhen shqipe dhe me te cilin Mjeda mbante leterkembim. Vjersha u shkrua ne Krakov (Poloni) ne dhjetor 1892

Permbi zà qi leshon bylbyli
Gjuha shqype m' shungullon
Permbi ere qi nep zymyli
Pa da zemren m'a ngushllon

Nder komb' tjere , nder dhena tjera
Ku e shkoj jeten tesh sa mot
Vec per ty m'rreh zèmra  e mjera
E prej mallit derdhi lot

Njikto gjuhe qi jam tui ndie
Jane te bukra me temel
Por prep kejo , si diell pa hije
per mue t'anave ju del

Edhe zogu kerkon lisin 
Mbi shpi t'arte ku rri me mbret
E shtegtari dishron fisin 
Permbi vend qi s'asht i vet

O Shqypni e mjera Shqypni
Plot me burra e trima plot
Ti'j dit'ishe , por lumnija
Qi ke pasun nuk à sot

Nen njat toke qi t'a shkel kamba 
Zan' e t'mocmeve veshtro
Per bij t'tashem , porsi e ama 
E t'korritunve, gjimo!

Nam e zà , qi kishe, t'treti
E vec turpi e marrja t'mbeloj
Per lumni vec kore t'mbeti
Qysh se fara e mire mbaroj

Por gazmo nder gjith kto t'vshtira
Perse ende s'sharove kret
Dicka t'mbet nder ato t'mira
Mbas dymij e ma shume vjet

T'ka mbet gjuha  qi po ndihet
N'fush' e n'mal qi ti zotnon
Gjith 'ku hija e jote shtrihet
Ku shqyptari zàn' e leshon

Prei Tivarit e n'Preveze
Nji à gjuha e Kombi nji
Ku leshon dielli njato rreze
Qi vec tokae jote  i di 

Ku n'breg t'Cemit rritet trimi
Me zbardhe, Shqype zanin tàand
E ku i drinit à bunimi
Qi shperndahet  kand e kand

GEG E TOSKE,MALCI, JALLIA
JAN NJI KOMB M'U DA S'DURON
FUND E MAJE NJI à SHQYPNIJA 
E NJI GJUHE T'GJITH N'A BASHKON.

Kjoft mallkue kush qet ngatrime 
Nder kto vllazen shoq me shoq
Kush e dan me flek' e shkrime
Ca natyra vet perpoq

Kur nji burre u cue n Austri
E me sy gjithkund t'kerkoj
Gustav Meyer-i asht  emni  i tij
Emni i burrit qi t'madhnoj

Porsi dielli tui flakue
Shperndan terin qi na mbelon 
Njashtu Meyer-i tui kerkue 
Kah ke dal po ta difton
....................

----------


## macia_blu

per mua poezia  shqipe numeron vec dy poet, Nder Mjeden dhe Lasgushin. 
I treti eshte ne numrin shumes, po qe ende nuk ia dime emrin!

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## angeldust

_Kushtrimi i Kodrit neper fushe e male: Leni çë do punë e rrani me temelue gjytetin mbretnuer te Iliris. E me gjak te kulshedres vizati kufijt e Shkodres._

Kumboi njitas nder malet ilirike
E nder fushore t'b'gatuna n'grunaje,
Zani i kasnec'e e j' brohori jetike,
Qi jehona perdridhte maje n' maje.


E thirrte Kodri: "O djelmeni kreshnike,
Me dhen gur e permend, leni n'bungaje
Spatat e ngulme, leni tok't fisnike,
E leni berret qi kullosin n'zaje;

E hiqni thekshem, kah i t'parve a shkambi,
ku n'vetima perher' Frombja defrehej;
Se nji t'rejes seli po i shtohet lami".

E permbi suken mrekullore u njiti,
E t' gjytetit mbretnuer rrethin, ku t'ngrehej,
Me gjak t'kulshedres, tue vizat', shetiti.


_Te gjith Ilirt, Labeatt, Parthint, Autarjatt, iu veshen Shkodres me hiti, e gjimote dheu prej kangve te puntoris qi vëlote te suka si bleta në zgjue, tuj ngrehe ledhat qi nji hyjni mizore rrzote naten._

Prei krahinet ku i mujshem Labeati
Banon me shqype, e ku, perte, e Parthinit,
Kullot grigja e mrizon Autarijati,
Berret e lame neper ujra t' Drinit:

Porsi cuna t' nji shpis qe i fton i jati,
Avulluesa sinjoreve t' Shkodrinit
Ju veshen Ilirsit me hiti, ku fati
I atmes ma t'lergum ja perkrahte fqinit.

E kndoshin çetat tui u zbrit, e ushtoshin
Fush' e lugje t' gjelbrueme e shena e prroje,
N'brohorije t'ushtris kur n'pun u lshoshin.

E 'j popull i pa far' rreth suket v'lote,
Porsi shemet e bletve neper zgjoje
Tui ngreh shka naten hyj mizuer do t' rrxote.


----------------------------
Labeatt - banoret e rretheve te Liqenit te Shkodres
Parthint - popull kah Shqiprija e Mesme
Autarjatt - popull kah gurrat e Drinit te Bardhe
hiti - kujdes e shpejt

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## whisper

nga  Mjeda...

molla t'kputuna  nji  deget
dy  qershija  lidhun  n'nji  rrfane
ku  fillojne  kufijte  e  Geget
rrijne  dy  cika  me  nji  nane...

ps.  brilante!!!

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Labeati

Dimni

Po vjen dimni me kose ne dore
Gjeth e bar i ka kosite
Qet balkoni pjalm me bore
Plak shkreta tue merdhite
*I thote vedit me za pak
Struku, struku i shkreti plak*


Neper fush e neper male
fryn murlani me stuhi
O murlan ti frymen ndale
Ndal ti akull mos me ngrij
*Mos ma ngrini nji ket pike gjak
Struku, struku i shkreti plak...*

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Labeati

Si fillim kerkoj falje per ndonje pasaktesi apo mungese gjuhesore sepse po e shkruaj ashtu sic e mbaj mend.
--------------

VELLAVRASI

Neper terr qe leshonte nata
ngarkue teshat kaliboç
neper nji pyll ku s'ra kurr spata
ndiqte udhen nji djaloç

Landet e pyllit si nji ujk ju dukshin
qe prej ujet ne mal luron
cuba te rrebte qe ne prite u strukshin
gjethet e lisave kujton

Oh Shqypni gjimonte i mjeri
pyjet mbushe me gjuetare plot
kesolle e bardhe ku porsi mbreti
shkon barija jete e mot

O ju lugje te Prevezës
per ju zemra po m'vajton
te ju Hana me drite t'rrezes
shtigjt udhtarit ja kallxon

Shpi e bardhe ku n'drite dola
afer detit te pa-pshtjellim
fis i ambel ku s'parit fola
ne krahet e nanes tue gjete pushim

Njikshtu thote e me trimni
u nis rruges udhtari prap
fishklloj landa tue u përzi
e prej friket ngau djali vrap

Por m'nji cub mbas gardhit hasi
"Ndalu"- i thote - "nuk ke kah mba"
nji kubure n'brinj ja rrasi
e pa fryme mbi toke e la

..... VIJON............

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Labeati

....... Vijon nga postimi i meparshem......


"Oh nane shkreta" - i shuemi briti
e permbys u leshu mb'nji curr
"qe 3 vjet e shkreta m'priti
e tashma nuk me shef ma kurr"

"Por jot amë" - si per qesti,           (qesëndi - shenimi im)
i thot vrasesi idhnim plot
"ti me difto ku rrin me shpi,
fjala e jote nuk humb dot"

Ne skaj te Shqypnise shkon vorfenisht jeten
e pa djem e shkreta mbet
dy ma te medhajt ne luftra mbeten
e i treti qe ku po jet

"Pat edhe nji" - fija e zanit
ju drodh djalit e gjimoj
u dridh vrasesi ai fare luanit
menjiher pushken ne toke e leshoj

"Pat edhe nji qe ajo e donte
per mbi driten e syrit t'vet
kurr nga prehri nuk e leshonte
shoke nder cuba vojt e gjet

"Vella" - i pergjegji zemerveshtiri,
njiktu t'vrava e njiktu po vdes
nuk kam sy me me pa ma nieri
bashke me ty ketu po mbes

"Jo! Por ti fill tek shpija,
tek nane zeza fluturo
pa asnji femij e mbyt vetmia
e mbulon skami" - mos e lesho

"E çka ti them une nanes se ngrate
ne qofte se me pvete per ty ndoj send"
"Thueji se mora nji rruge te gjate...
e bashke ne Qiell dikur xame vend!"


FUND

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Botohet për herë të parë në shqip, me rastin e 68- vjetorit të vdekjes, një poezi e panjohur e Ndre Mjedës_

*Një poezi e panjohur për tragjedinë habsburgase*


_Edion Petriti_    

Sot mbushen 68 vjet nga vdekja e poetit të madh Ndré Mjeda (1866  1937) dhe në një ditë si kjo ia vlen që jo vetëm të kujtosh artin e tij, por, mbi të gjitha, të nxjerrësh në dritë thesare ende të pa zbuluara të krijimtarisë së tij. Nuk është aspak e çuditshme që edhe veprat e Mjedës, gjatë periudhës së diktaturës, i janë nënshtruar çensurës. Këtë fat të mbrapshtë ka pasur edhe poezia Meyerling, e botuar për herë të parë në manualin Hoepli « Lingua Albanese (Dialetto Ghego) : Grammatica  Saggi di Letteratura, Fraseologia e Proverbi» Milano 1931. Për shkak të fabulës, prej nga ishte frymëzuar poeti, kjo poezi, nuk u përmend asnjëherë gjatë viteve të diktaturës dhe nuk u përfshi në asnjë antologji letërsie.
Meyerling, një kështjellë gjuetie afër Badenit, dhe dymbëdhjetë milje afër Vienës, ka qenë skena e një prej ndodhive më tronditëse të dinastisë Habsburge. Këtu arkiduka Rudolf, princi i kurorës dhe djali i vetëm i perandorit Franz Josef dhe i Elizabetës (të famshmes Sissi) vdes në rrethana të mistershme në 1889. Zërat që u përhapën në ato kohë thonë se vdiq nga apopleksia, ose u vetëvra, siç thotë edhè poeti . Dikush tjetër e bën viktimë të një rivali si pasojë e marrëdhënjeve të jashtëligjshme me baroneshën Vecsera, e cila vdes edhè ajo përkrah tij. Arkiduka Rudolf kishte lindur më 1858 dhe kish marrë për grua princeshën Stephanie, të bijën e Leopoldit II, mbretit të Belgjikës. Kjo ode historike na sjell ndër mend traditën e gjatë në letërsinë italiane dhe atë europiane. Mjafton të përmendim këtu odet e mrekullueshme të Carduccit « Per la morte di Napoleone Eugenio » dhe « Miramar », të cilat Mjeda i njihte mjaft mirë. Teknikisht e përkryer, ajo evokon me gjallëri dhe imagjinatë të habitshme, këtë ndodhi tragjike të derës Habsburge, të kësaj dere që la pas në histori një vazhdë të gjatë zije dhe
dhimbjesh, mes të cilave vdekja e arkidukës Franz Ferdinand dEstes, nipit të Franz Josefit I në Sarajevë, i cili u vra bashkë me të shoqen më 28 qershor 1914 nga dora e një anarkisti serb, ngjarje që shërbeu si shkak për shpërthimin e Luftës së Parë Botërore. Një tjetër fatkeqësi ishte vrasja e Maksimilianit, Perandorit të Meksikës, vëllai i Franz Josefit I dhe fundi i dhunshëm i Elizabetës, që do të vdesë më 10 shtator 1898, e therur me limë nga një farë Luigi Lucheni. Kjo poezi u botua për herë të parë nga Fulvio Cordignano S.J., në manualin Hoepli « Lingua Albanese (Dialetto Ghego) : Grammatica  Saggi di Letteratura, Fraseologia e Proverbi» Milano 1931. Për shkak të frymës së saj pro-austriake, e cila binte ndesh me ideologjinë politike të regjimit komunist të kohës,
kjo poezi do bjerë në harresë dhe nuk do futet në përmbledhjet e shumta të poezive së Mjedës, as në atë të Mark Gurakuqit, i cili njihte mirë dhe citonte prej botimit të Cordignanos, ose të Rinush Idrizit. Këtë fat patën edhe disa krijime më pak të arrira të
tij si : Bija e verbtë çprei tlémi, dhe Kânga e Mahmud Pashës, botuar (mes poezive të tjera të Mjedës në Shahiri Elierz. Do bejta qi ka qít N. M. i S.J.) si shtojcë e një líbërze fetare nga Jak Junku në Kulshedra e Shpirtit, zblue trijve prei P. J. Junkut tShoqnís Jezu. Deri më sot nuk kemi një përmbledhje të veprave të tij në prozë, studimet e tij për shkrimtarët e vjetër të Veriut dhe përkthimet si Jeta e shejtit shNjon Berchmans, Tpergiamit e Zojs Bekueme, Katekizmi i madh në tre vëllime, Historija Shêjte, etj. Sot, Ndré Mjeda ka përvjetorin, të shpresojmë që kjo ngjarje të mos kalojë në harresë. 

*MEYERLING.*

E prá gjith shênd e lule
Ç së parit kjo jetë ty t  shndriti ;
Nder drandofille t  priti
E nder zymyla

Plangu mbretnuer. Bylbyla 
T  këndoshin rreth djepit arit ;
Vajin e fëmijve së parit
S  e provove.

Ti nji mbretní gazmove
Me t  lémin tând, o i njomi
Pinjuell i Absburgut. Kombi 
I laracue*

E zêmrat t  pábashkue
Në nji gëzim per ty shperthyene ;
Mbretin e rí në ty rrfyene
E male e dédi. 

Ànderr nuk ish : mbí védi, 
Pezull prei qiellet, shifshe
Kunorë qi zdrypte, e njifshe
Oren e Austrisë

Projtun prei sá mbshín vise
Vistulla e Adriatiku, 
E para sáj anmiku
Unjshem heshtote ; 

E duert prei tejet çote
Nji popull i pá farë** ; 
E ty Evropa mbarë
Hetote e pritte. 

Mbí shkam*** mbretnuer t  soditte
Ç atëhernaj e lumote
Se j djal  i trashigote
Urtín e shkambin

Prindi i moçnuem, qi t  mbramin
Rrêm t  brêzit vet bujár
Mbret e gjytetës e ushtár
Me t  lânë gazmote.

E prá ty zêmra t  gëzote 
Jeten sá herë fajtorit
Me i pshtue, e lott te gjorit
Prind o femî

Perdllimshem me ja shî ; 
E shêndin qi u pertrîte
Nder ta, ty vetë t  a ndîete
Ora mbretnore. 

Sot me njatë dorë mizore, 
Gjaksi i vetvedit, fike 
Jeten, qi dor  anmike, 
O çet  e trueme

T  biemit t  kunorës s  shugrueme****, 
Prûjshem ndéroj e ruejti ; 
Sot pushka e jote t  shuejti, 
O i mjerë, gjallimin,

E t  barazoj me t  îmin 
Fajtuer. Ti u farmakove
Zêmer e jetë, e u shove
Prindvet t  shkretnuem, 

Shka kishin në botë t  dishruem, 
E ndijesít qi jeta 
Suell n  ató zêmra, e t  shkreta
I lae pergjithmonë

N  brigje t  Çamrijes s  onë
Ju bje baríve n  mriza
Gjâmen qi bân Eliza*****
Èra jugore. 

E permbí rrasë mortore
Qi fajin tand ká mbëlue, 
Nji plak rri tui vajtue 
Pá mênd, pá gojë. 

Mâ ti nderìm e drojë
S pate per Bâs t  natyrës ;
Ti zânin e detyrës
Nuk e ndigiove.

Epshin per cak shênjove, 
E dorë ndeshkuese s dreshte ; 
Gjygj  e gjygjtár kujteshte******
Andrra t  harrueme. 

Ti zân  e ligjës s  amshueme
Qi priqet perendore
Baras me kësollë vorfnore
Shklet e soditë, 

Shpinove tui shpotitë. 
Prandej jo nqiellshit çue
Fuqí, o n  tokë vêndue, 
T  vrau dora e jote.


* I laracue : lara-lara, shumëngjyrësh, i përbërë nga popuj dhe kombe të ndryshme.
** I pá farë : i panumërt.
*** Shkam : shkëmb ; këtu me kuptimin fron.
**** Bandë konspiratorësh.
***** Çamëria, përballë Korfuzit. Në këtë ishull nëna e Rudolfit, Elizabeta kishte një pallat, që më pas i kaloi perandorit të Gjermanisë.
****** Kujtove, në aorist, nga forma me kujtashë, që gjendet akoma ndër Dedajt e Barbullushit (Mjedja). 30 janar gjenden të vdekur më 1889. Kështjellës mbizotëron edhe sot teza e vetëvrasjes së Elizabetës së Bavarisë. 





01/08/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulture.Shekulli.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Bukuri e virtyt*
Ndre Mjeda

Porsa dit&#235;s i pat xan&#235; filli,
Drandofillja muer me cil&#235;
Gjetht e vet e andej prej qielli
Pritte voesen per shtat t' vet.
Kqyra n' nesret, gjetht kish' mshil&#235;,
Dikush ksaj&#235; shpejt tash i a shklet.

Vrojta 'i hal&#235;, s' cill&#235;s i kercnohen
Diell e bor&#235; e er&#235; e shi:
Rrajt&#235; e saja vec forcohen
E kah&#235; qiella ajo lshon shtat;
Qinda vjetsh kjo pau duhi,
Por duhija c' i ban s' pat.

E virtyti asht shemllesa
Ajo hal&#235; qi s' lodh&#235; stuhija;
Drandofillja, qi e koh&#235;s kmesa
Kput&#235;, hijeshin na perfytron.
- Kalojn ditt e bukurija!
Vec virtyti m' tok&#235; qindron. -

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Grueja shqyptare*
(Am&#235; e bi)

Ndre Mjeda

Ka ra rrezja nder bajama!
T' bin e vet kshtu e pvet&#235; e ama:
- C'ke, moj bi, qi kjan e fshan?
Kjan e fshan, e vetllat vran? -

- Kjava shum, mori lum nana,
Tuj qindis&#235; e m' ra gjylpana;
M' ra gjylpana nen balkue,
E jam ul&#235; tash me e kerkue. -

- Po cka kje qi lodt t' i xori?
Ku kje dhima, a ku kje zori?
A por, drue, mos m'je harlis&#235;,
Qysh se kjan - o tuj qindis&#235;.
Pasha nanen nuk mund t' bari,
Qi t&#235; me ndezet bija zhari!
Do t' a dije e zeza nan&#235;,
Pse ti vetllat shpesh m' i vran&#235;;
Pse c' kah mot, moj, buza s' t' qeshet
E n' argtime zemra s' t' ndeshet. - 

- Nuk a' gja, moj nan&#235; s' a' gja;
Por po t' tham, se as kot s' jam vra:
Dicka vlon n' ket cerdhe zanash;
Vlon dashtni, si n'bija nanash!
Nane, dashtnija m' ka molis&#235;,
Prandej kjaj - o tuj qindis&#235;! - 

- T'u thaf&#235;t goja, bi, c' po thue?
A kaq shpejt ti m' je terbue?
Po shikjo, moj bi kercuna,
Se, po bana 'i her&#235; e t' xuna,
Bana e t' pava tuj m' dal&#235; n' der&#235;,
Nuk m' ke pshtim, jo metsha e mjer&#235;! -

- Jam shqyptare e bi shqyptari,
E ato fjal&#235;, nan&#235;, s' mund i bari:
S' ke me m' pa, jo, tuj dal&#235; n' der&#235;,
Si kujton, pse m' ke per nder&#235;;
As, moj nan&#235;, nuk jam harlis&#235;
Vec pse kjaj - o tuj qindis&#235;,
E shka n' zemer m' ka pengue,
Asht gja e dej&#235;, o nan&#235;, per mue. -

Fillon nana tash me u vra:
Dicka nakel s&#235; mjer&#235;s i asht ba;
Don me cil&#235; t&#235; ngriten goj&#235;;
Por dro e mjera mos t' gaboj&#235;:

- Fol, moj bi, mos m' len nder grepa,
Mos m&#235; mshef gja, moj, se do djepa
I kam luejt&#235; der tash e m' ke
Dhelpen t' vjeter: Ty sot be
T' paca lshue, tash me m' diftue,
Se pse zemra pesh&#235; t'asht cue. -

- Nan&#235;, dashtnija m' ka molis&#235;,
Prandej kjaj - o tuj qindis&#235;. -

Bindej nana, gja s'kuptote,
Por, te miren kah i a dote
Muer me t' amel e i tha e mjera:

- Mori bi, moj si prendvera,
Pash njat diell e pash njat han&#235;,
Pash njat Zot, qi kthiell e vran&#235;,
M' difto sot, c' sokol ke xan&#235;? -

- C' far&#235; sokolit thue, moj nan&#235;?
T' thac&#235;, moj, t' thac&#235; se s' m' a ban ndera,
S' m' a ban shpija, as s' m' a ban dera
Me luejt&#235; mendsh, moj nan&#235;, mas kuej:
S' i kam dhan&#235;, jo, fjal&#235; kurrkuej.
E po t' tham: Se n' t' endun t' motit,
Po t' tham, po, me bes&#235; t&#235; Zotit,
Ty due fjal&#235;t me t' i ndigiue,
As s' kam mend me t' u largue.
Zemren dysh un s' mund e daj:
M' len t' qindisi, m' len t&#235; kjaj! -

U ngri nana, lodt i pshtuen;
Para s' bis fort syt i u xuen.

Kaluen dit e kaluen net,
Vajza ma me goj&#235; s' po flet:
Me goj&#235; s' flet edhe na a' smue,
Rat e mjera a' tuj lingue:
Lingon keq n' at shtroje deket
E shpesh paket edhe meket.
Ftyra e saj&#235; porsi flok bore;
Mndash, gjylpan&#235; s' i hjek&#235; prej dore;
Por punon e tuj punue,
Shef pelhuren se a' marue:
I lshon syt mi te me mall
Edhe e puth&#235; e e ven n&#235; ball.

Nana vajzen tuj dihat&#235;
Shpesh e ndien e: - Mori e ngrat&#235;,
A njimend s'don me m' diftue,
Se pse zemra pesh&#235; t' asht cue? -

- Nan&#235;, dashtnija m' ka molis&#235;;
Kjava mjaft-o tuj qindis&#235;!
Kjava mjaft... - Ma desht t'ligjroj&#235;,
Por i u kput ksaj&#235; fjala n' goj&#235;.
Si fjal&#235; tjera nuk mund t&#235; xori,
Mndash, gjylpan&#235; prap n' dor&#235; i mori;
Por dy duer&#235;t, porsi florini,
Mi pelhur&#235; deka i a ngrini.

- Kuku nana kjan me lot,
Se c' me gjet mue t'meren sot!
Se c' e gjet t&#235; zezen nan&#235;
Nen ket diell e nen ket han&#235;! -

Merr pelhuren, qi pat en&#235;
Bija e saj&#235;; kishte pas&#235; ken&#235;
_Kuq e zi_ e m' te qindis&#235;
Gjet dashtnin qi e kisht' molis&#235;.
N' krye t' flamurit kisht' punue,
Per rreth shqypje, m' dor&#235; prarue,
Fjal&#235;t e hershme, fjal&#235;t e t&#235; Parve:
Se _Shqypnia asht e Shqyptarve_;
E nder skaje fjal&#235;t "liri".
Merr nan&#235;-shkreta e pshtiell at bi,
Qi, pa njof&#235;t tjeter dashtni,
Ishte _shkri vec per Shqypni_.

Eni bija, zana malit,
Ju qi kjani n' dek&#235; t' njij djalit,
E, permys&#235; mi ket bujare,
N' te nderoni bin shqyptare;
E tuj puth&#235; e mall e vaj&#235;
Njat flamur, qi dora e saj&#235;
Diejti aq bukur me qindis&#235;,
Pse dashtnija e kisht' molis&#235;;
Lidhniu tok: _Per her&#235; dashtnija
Per vend t' uej t' u jet stolija;_
Pe, po kje qi, si kjo bi,
Rriten vashat n&#235; Shqypni,
N' vend do t&#235; shkoj&#235;-o fjala e t' Parve,
Se _Shqypnia asht e Shqyptarve._
Lidhniu tok, si bajshin motit
Ato bijat e Kastriotit,
E broh'ritni n' gzim e n' vaj&#235;:
_Rrnofte Shqypnija e flam'ri i saj&#235;_

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Shqypni e s’ ke!*
Shqyptari e Bylbyli
Ndre Mjeda_Balad&#235;_

Se c’ do t’ ket mali, qi gjimon?
C’ do t’ jet kjo valle, qi jehon?
Rrethue me lule t’ blera,
Me ‘i zemer si prendvera,
Atdheut Shqyptari,
Si i a la i Pari,
I kndon sot valle:
Shqypnin madhnon,
Kah valle kndon.

- Si t’ del, o i mjer&#235;, ty kanga sot?
A s’ban ma mire me derdhun lot?
Shka t’ viejn&#235; ty kang&#235; e valle,
Kur zija i mlon kto zalle? –
Bylbyli pvet&#235;.
Shqyptari i shkret&#235;,
Permallshem ra
N’ kujtim e kjau.

Por s’i dha gjat&#235; atij mjerim;
- Shqyptar, tha, un jam, nuk njof ligshtim.
Bylbyl, ti pse m’ trazove?
Pse valet m’ i pengove?
Ah! m’ len t’ dishmoj
Se n’ vaj e n’ mjerim,
Si n’dit&#235; me gzim
Shqyptar un jam. –

Kndo pra, Shqyptar, si zemra t’ do,
Vijo nder valle e mos pusho:
Diftoj ti bot&#235;s krenare,
Se s’ ka me zemer shqyptare;
Se ka Shqypni
Se lir do t’ rrnoj&#235;,
Se, pose Shqyptar&#235;sh,
Kush s’do t’ a gzoj&#235;.
Vet&#235; Perendija
Tha, se Shqypnija
Asht per Shqyptar&#235;:
Shqyptari e gzoft&#235;.

- O plang, ku zanat bajn kuvend,
Ku cerdhen Shqypnia e ngreh&#235; njimend,
O dheu i em e i t’ Parve,
O nder&#235; e gjith Shqyptarve;
O nan&#235; fatlume,
Shqypni e gzueme,
Fal&#235; t’ kjosha sot
E per gjith mot! –

Shka ka prap mali, qi gjimon?
Po fusha e mali pse po ushton?
E qiellve ndrit&#235; pasqyra;
Kerthneset mare natyra,
E ‘i za tu’ ushtue,
Shkon tuj lajmue:
Shqypni e s’ ke,
S’ ke kund mi dhe!

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Fuqija e urat&#235;s*
Ndre Mjeda

A s’shef sa thellimi
Per rreth na kercnohet?
Sa lodja dikohet
Mi bot&#235;, qi ti shklet?

N’ val&#235; t’ mndershme t’ ktij shekull
Perhidhet nier-shkreta,
E idht&#235; i shkon jeta:
Vec toka s’ pelset!

Sa kobe e t’ papritne
Mi te kan randue,
E ‘i dor&#235;, pa pushue,
Nder t’ vshtira e pershkon.

Heu! Peshen e mkatit
Aj ndien e krahnori
Dishmon, se mkatnori
Mi tok&#235; ka pse dron.

Ke ra kurr nder faje?
Co menden kah qilli
Njandej kah vjen kshilli,
E thirri Tenzot.

E lypi Atij t&#235; Lumit,
Me fe e me shpnes&#235;,
Me vaj e me dnes&#235;
Pendimin c’ me sot.

A balcem urata
Per zemer t’ pendueme;
Pendimi e ban t’gzueme
Pse mkatesh u shkep.

Ma t’ kandshem asht t’ flaunt
Qi, vet&#235; Zemra e Zotit,
Rreth gjireve t’motit,
Fajtorit i nep.

Prandej perher&#235; lutu,
Urat&#235;s mos i a daj:
N’ per t’ lutna e me vaj
Me t’ Naltin pajto.

Pajto, sa a’ tuj t’pritun,
Pajto, e ato faje
Pendesa t’ i laje;
N’ pajtim mos vano!

Pajto? – Kam pajtue
Pse vet&#235; Perendija
Shljeu fajet e mija
E shpirtin m’ a gzoi.

E shof; nder&#235;s i falem
Ul&#235; ballin per dhe,
Me shpnes&#235; e me fe,
Pse m’ njalli edhe m’pshtoi.

Per mue, dikur t’mjerin,
N’ kto lugje morrizit
Filluen dit Parrizit
C’ se pagja po m’ kthen!

Por n’ qiell pres plotsimin
E ktyne lumnive,
Atje, mas stuhive,
A ‘i Zot, qi shpreblen.

Ktij due me i sherbye,
E i tij due me met&#235;
N’ tallaze t’ ksaj&#235; jet&#235;,
Nder kobe e n’ mjerim.

O jet&#235;, jet&#235; e lume:
Me dasht&#235; gjithmon&#235; Zotin,
Tu’ e dasht&#235; me e shkue motin
Ktu n’ tok&#235; e n’ amshim.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

